

Tower Defense Framework - empone
http://pytower.simpsus.de/

======
erikb
Thanks a lot for that link and the idea. It looks very easy to implement a
tower defense game with this framework. That's a good idea for teaching, I
think. The real problem with noob coders is that most easy problems are not
very interesting to solve while learning, but the interesting ones are too
complex for beginners.

------
listic
Would someone with experience in Python please look at the code of this
framework and say whether it is good to learn from?

~~~
andyn
Had a quick look at a few source files in:

[http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pytower-
heros/pytower/main/file...](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pytower-
heros/pytower/main/files/head%3A/pyTower/)

The code looks readable, very well commented and it appears that game objects
are split into appropriate classes and modules.

Go for it.

------
palish
_"With the success of this game genre on the flash platform, the next step is
to bring this awesomeness to your home desktop."_

Shouldn't that be the other way around?

~~~
lpgauth
Actually, this started on the desktop. More specifically, inside Warcraft 3?

~~~
enomar
According to Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_defense>

 _Tower defense finds its roots in the strategy classic Rampart, an arcade
game from 1990. The game involved defending a castle by placing cannons, and
making repairs between several rounds of attacks.[6][7] By the new millennium,
tower defense games began to appear in user-created maps for StarCraft, Age of
Empires II, and WarCraft III._

~~~
SCVirus
Technically StarCraft had only turret, cannon (, lurker, marine, etc) and
sunken colony defense maps...

------
ido
What usage does this have other than for learning purposes?

I don't think "Tower Defense" games are that complex that you can't roll your
own using something like pygame, and it seems like whatever you could do with
a "framework" like that you could just as easily do by modifying an existing
open source TD game.

------
oditogre
(Comment so I can easily find this again.)

~~~
empone
if you vote on a post you should be able to find it here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=oditogre>

